# Best local places to hangout for SSBBWs?



## cardeezee1 (May 23, 2009)

Ok im real puzzled about the places in Louisiana to spot a brie brown or teighlor look a like at in my city.Ive eatin at lots of buffets but i bet im missing something...maybe theres clubs for big women and men here lol but idk.Tips are welcome and thanks to anyone who has helped me so far.


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2009)

Some ideas

1. Supermarkets
2.AMC Movie Theaters - especiallly those with Fat Friendly seating
3. Local BBW events in your area 
4. Go to the Events Boards and see who is doing a meetup in your area Or start a thread and introduce yourself to meet folks near you


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 23, 2009)

There's a club for big women in every town in America: it's called Wal-Mart. Seriously, it seems to draw BBW's the way an open can of tuna draws cats. I do not know why this is, but my hat's off to Sam Walton!:bow:


----------



## Ben from England (May 24, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Ok im real puzzled about the places in Louisiana to spot a brie brown or teighlor look a like at in my city.Ive eatin at lots of buffets but i bet im missing something...maybe theres clubs for big women and men here lol but idk.Tips are welcome and thanks to anyone who has helped me so far.



Step 1: Deep fry some fried bacon
Step 2: Buy a fishing rod
Step 3: Attach deep fried fried bacon to fishing rod hook.
Step 4: Go find a good spot in a supermarket (avoid the produce section. They don't go there). Cast out. 

Bacon works best for pair shapes usually. Deep fried snickers for apples. Feel free to experiment.





Alternatively, try http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 24, 2009)

I don't know, the mall? Bingo is always fun or you could like take up ball room dancing.


----------



## cardeezee1 (May 24, 2009)

ok cool thanks ppl lol idk about the bacon and fish rod man...I dont wanna make myself look like a doo doo brain lol.thanks for yall help any more suggestions please do tell.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 24, 2009)

Any social or cultural events in your area? Like plays, ballet or the opera? You could also go to museums or antiquing.

If you want to meet women, go to places they like to go.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 24, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> If you want to meet women, go to places they like to go.



Good point. Let me add a thought. I know you'd like to meet a BBW, but you don't want _just_ a BBW: you want to meet someone congenial, a woman who enjoys the sorts of things you do. A lot of people go to bars and then complain that all they meet are drunks: there's a reason for that. If you're musically inclined, concerts are worth checking out; if you're religious, you can probably find someone congenial at church. I like to read, and I've had great luck meeting women at the library. Incidentally, the laundromat is a good place. Everybody has to wash their clothes, and if you see someone you want to meet, you can ask her advice about what bleach to use.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 24, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There's a club for big women in every town in America: it's called Wal-Mart. Seriously, it seems to draw BBW's the way an open can of tuna draws cats. I do not know why this is, but my hat's off to Sam Walton!:bow:



This is just embarrassing.


----------



## cardeezee1 (May 24, 2009)

good point about the places to go ppl im getting real good ideas now.idk much about shreveport but with a lil help i can find all the ssbbw hangout spots.Thanks again and keep them tips coming.


----------



## olwen (May 24, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> good point about the places to go ppl im getting real good ideas now.idk much about shreveport but with a lil help i can find all the ssbbw hangout spots.Thanks again and keep them tips coming.



Um, well you're in the south, tons of fat folks there. LOL Seriously tho, in Shreveport everybody hangs out at that shopping area by Bossier, Bossier Mall I think it's called. I haven't been there in a while tho, so I can't remember the name. There's also the Casino, and there are clubs down by the river too. My cousins sometimes drive over to Dallas to hang out...there's night life in the area. Just go where people hang out and have a good time, and also if you have any interests like bowling or pool or somesuch you're bound to run into women who you know at least share your interests. Then finally there might be a bbw meetup.com group in shreveport, bossier or dallas that you can join.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 26, 2009)

The best places to find fat women are places where lots of women congregate. Since you live in the South, you should have no trouble at all.


----------



## superodalisque (May 26, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> The best places to find fat women are places where lots of women congregate. Since you live in the South, you should have no trouble at all.



its true that ssbbws are plentiful in the south but what if he is looking for a teighlor or brie lookalike as he says. interacial dating can be a lil hard in places like louisiana and mississippi. its not so hard here in atlanta where i am. but i notice when i am out with a date who is different from me in some of the other cities down here it can get to be uncomfortable. what should he do in that situation?


----------



## goofy girl (May 26, 2009)

Wasn't Louisiana ranked the fattest state in the USA? Obviously YOU AREN'T LOOKING VERY HARD


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> its true that ssbbws are plentiful in the south but what if he is looking for a teighlor or brie lookalike as he says. interacial dating can be a lil hard in places like louisiana and mississippi. its not so hard here in atlanta where i am. but i notice when i am out with a date who is different from me in some of the other cities down here it can get to be uncomfortable. what should he do in that situation?



*Good Point- there is always the chance of uncomfy scenarios happening. This just brings up the proverbial "Fat Hater Asshole" Stew. It's a very special recipe which consist of a few ingredients found in these Dims threads; it's a combination of loving ingredients a little of this& thator
this If all else fails listen to Bas Rutten.*
------------------------

*All kidding aside- Interracial dating dating is no better in parts of the US. In some parts of the Northeast folks have some common sense to keep their mouths shut. Some smaller towns or certain neighborhoods in the Northeast may be no different than some parts of the South. It's a shame that FA's have to put up with this type of nasty behavior -but, it's out there*


----------



## blackghost75 (May 26, 2009)

I always find Wal-Marts to be a place where I see a lot of bbw's and ssbbw's. Thats a good place to start


----------



## nykspree8 (May 27, 2009)

yup, Wally World is a sure shot. I work there and I can't tell you teh amount of bbws/ssbbws I see, even on the nigh shift


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

What the fuck is with this WalMart thing? It's embarrassing how many guys here act like WalMart is the gold mine for fat chicks. It just makes us seem so fucking trashy.


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)

Part of the reason why so many BBWs go to Wal-Mart is probably because so many people in general go there. I don't think that it's necessarily a significantly higher percentage.

That said, it's still a shitty store.


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> What the fuck is with this WalMart thing? It's embarrassing how many guys here act like WalMart is the gold mine for fat chicks. It just makes us seem so fucking trashy.


Word. 

Some of us go to Target.


----------



## Weeze (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Word.
> 
> Some of us go to Target.



amen.

Suprisingly, at my old college... i found a lot of fatties in yoga classes.


----------



## Bafta1 (May 27, 2009)

Anyone able to answer the same question for Israel????????

....No.... ?????


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> Anyone able to answer the same question for Israel????????
> 
> ....No.... ?????


At the Wailing Wall, on Cupcake Day, of course! Silly goose.


----------



## ToniTails (May 27, 2009)

Go to church! When i lived in Slidell the pews were always saggin'!


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> What the fuck is with this WalMart thing? It's embarrassing how many guys here act like WalMart is the gold mine for fat chicks. It just makes us seem so fucking trashy.



Why? Is Wal-Mart trashy?

Why didn't I get that memo?

Had I known, I'd have taken my fancy ass self to Dollar General or K-Mart.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

It's my firm belief that fat is a class issue. I won't get into that on this board, but, if I'm right about that, it would make sense that there would be more fat people at WalMart than other stores. Many (like me) can't afford to shop elsewhere, regardless of how "trashy" others think it is. When you have a certain food budget, you can eat for 3 weeks on what you get at Target, or for the entire month at what you get at Walmart. For me, it has to be the latter choice.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's my firm belief that fat is a class issue. I won't get into that on this board, but, if I'm right about that, it would make sense that there would be more fat people at WalMart than other stores. Many (like me) can't afford to shop elsewhere, regardless of how "trashy" others think it is. When you have a certain food budget, you can eat for 3 weeks on what you get at Target, or for the entire month at what you get at Walmart. For me, it has to be the latter choice.



Wal-Mart isn't trashy  Well least not the ones around here, dunno what they're like where you're at lol. But yeah, I mean Wal-Mart's prices you can't beat, and if they can be beat then we price match lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Wal-Mart isn't trashy  Well least not the ones around here, dunno what they're like where you're at lol. But yeah, I mean Wal-Mart's prices you can't beat, and if they can be beat then we price match lol.


[waaaayyyyy off-topic] Yep. I do all that, and use coupons on top of it. I made a scene last time I went shopping. lol. The cashier wouldn't take my manufacturers coupons I had printed from online because "we don't take internet coupons." I said "It says right on Walmart's website that you do!" I asked to speak to her manager...who called accounting... who told her, YES, you should be taking those! I held up a line for like 20 minutes (in my defense, she'd turned her light off, and I was supposed to be her last customer, but no one was paying attention. lol) but I saved myself $25 because I put up a fight, and that, to me, is a LOT of money!


----------



## nykspree8 (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> What the fuck is with this WalMart thing? It's embarrassing how many guys here act like WalMart is the gold mine for fat chicks. It just makes us seem so fucking trashy.



Oh god why did I go to the previous page -_- Seriously where are you people living that you associate shopping at Wal-Mart with being trashy? Oh and btw sorry to the person I quoted in my above post, I get why you had "trashy" in quotes now. I guess the rest of us peons will just have up our standards and shop at the ritzy local supermarket.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> [waaaayyyyy off-topic] Yep. I do all that, and use coupons on top of it. I made a scene last time I went shopping. lol. The cashier wouldn't take my manufacturers coupons I had printed from online because "we don't take internet coupons." I said "It says right on Walmart's website that you do!" I asked to speak to her manager...who called accounting... who told her, YES, you should be taking those! I held up a line for like 20 minutes (in my defense, she'd turned her light off, and I was supposed to be her last customer, but no one was paying attention. lol) but I saved myself $25 because I put up a fight, and that, to me, is a LOT of money!



rofl, yeah there's even a button on the register that is specifically for coupons that won't scan or aren't on the database or w.e lol. I'm just register trained and go up there to help when they're overwhelmed and even I know that


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

I shop at Wal-Mart too actually. I _do_ think it's a little trashy. I don't really give a shit if that offends anyone. What else would you call cheap, low quality shit made in China by little kids in sweatshops? 

Sorry I find it embarrassing that FA's are telling each other to hide behind shelves at WalMart checkin' out all the fat broads while they pull on $5 polyester tops. 

You can meet me at a club or the hookah lounge or something.


----------



## katherine22 (May 27, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Ok im real puzzled about the places in Louisiana to spot a brie brown or teighlor look a like at in my city.Ive eatin at lots of buffets but i bet im missing something...maybe theres clubs for big women and men here lol but idk.Tips are welcome and thanks to anyone who has helped me so far.



Go to an Overeater Anonymous meeting.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

Personally, I'm not embarassed, I'm mad. Mad at a society where fat people earn less than their thin counterparts, and so have less of an option of where to shop. It's nothing to be embarassed about, it's jsut reality. Just my (totally off-topic again - I should probably bow out. lol) perspective.


----------



## katherine22 (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I shop at Wal-Mart too actually. I _do_ think it's a little trashy. I don't really give a shit if that offends anyone. What else would you call cheap, low quality shit made in China by little kids in sweatshops?
> 
> Sorry I find it embarrassing that FA's are telling each other to hide behind shelves at WalMart checkin' out all the fat broads while they pull on $5 polyester tops.
> 
> You can meet me at a club or the hookah lounge or something.



LO You can meet me at a jazz club given you can spring for a drink.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 27, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't know we received food Shipments from China. And I guess America is just a trashy place to be now a days since the economy forces the average American to shop at Wal-Mart for lower prices. And I think you're de-railing this thread from it's purpose. Nobody is telling anyone to stalk bbws from behind a shelf at Wal-Mart. A question was asked by the OP, and answers were given, simple as that.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Wal-Mart sells more than just food. Most of everything else comes from China, India, Korea, etc. The food mostly does not come from within the US, plently of it is shipped from other countries. This outsourcing is what allows WalMart to be so fucking cheap. 

Answers were given, and since we're on a discussion board, I decided to discuss the answers, simple as that.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I shop at Wal-Mart too actually. I _do_ think it's a little trashy. I don't really give a shit if that offends anyone. What else would you call cheap, low quality shit made in China by little kids in sweatshops?
> 
> Sorry I find it embarrassing that FA's are telling each other to hide behind shelves at WalMart checkin' out all the fat broads while they pull on $5 polyester tops.
> 
> You can meet me at a club or the hookah lounge or something.



Well, I suppose I could take my low-class ass to UCB or DIY or Macy's or Saks 5th Avenue coz they don't buy clothing made in China by little kids in sweatshops. Oh, wait. Yeah, they do. You'd be hard-pressed to find any manufacturer, upscale or otherwise, who does not purchase items from China.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I suppose I could take my low-class ass to UCB or DIY or Macy's or Saks 5th Avenue coz they don't buy clothing made in China by little kids in sweatshops. Oh, wait. Yeah, they do. You'd be hard-pressed to find any manufacturer, upscale or otherwise, who does not purchase items from China.



Sadly, true. Yet, doesn't make WalMart any less trashy.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Sadly, true. Yet, doesn't make WalMart any less trashy.



Sadly, no.


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I suppose I could take my low-class ass to UCB or DIY or Macy's or Saks 5th Avenue coz they don't buy clothing made in China by little kids in sweatshops. Oh, wait. Yeah, they do. You'd be hard-pressed to find any manufacturer, upscale or otherwise, who does not purchase items from China.



Even the Tiffany's TraciJo goes to for her milk is...well....a bit trashy.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Sadly, true. Yet, doesn't make WalMart any less trashy.



What are you basing trashy on? Lower prices? That doesn't even make sense. OOOO , Wal-mart outsources...so does every other giant conglomerate in the United States. Be glad we have Wal-Mart or you can imagine where the economy would be right now and then you would find yourself in the same trashy situation as a lot of us.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

I already said I shop at Walmart too. I think it's trashy because the stuff they sell is extremely cheap quality hence the low prices. Plus, most Walmarts are disgustingly dirty and falling apart and some of the trashiest people I know go there. 

The economy is already falling apart.. I don't know where you've been.


----------



## Captain Save (May 27, 2009)

nykspree8, I am not interested in attacking the character of your employer. There are a lot of benefits to shopping at Wal-Mart, such as lower prices and the convenience of not having to go to numerous stores and fighting traffic in various parking lots to purchase most things people need. That being said, the selection of goods and the atmosphere in the store seem to be geared towards practicality rather than the exclusivity that the American populace seems to crave, and this is frequently reflected in the customers. This is not an attack on Wal-mart, just my own observations, and yes, I sometimes shop there as well.

I'm not going to go into the economic ramifications of stores like Wal-mart; I'm sure we can all form an educated opinion with a little research.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> its true that ssbbws are plentiful in the south but what if he is looking for a teighlor or brie lookalike as he says. interacial dating can be a lil hard in places like louisiana and mississippi. its not so hard here in atlanta where i am. but i notice when i am out with a date who is different from me in some of the other cities down here it can get to be uncomfortable. what should he do in that situation?



You have a good point. I just read an article last night that mentioned segregated proms in a town in Georgia. It's incomprehensible that people still have such backwards attitudes.

I live in Maryland. While my state is much more progressive than Louisiana, interracial dating is challenging. It's not always easy to find people who are willing to date across cultures. And yes, even up here, people do stare and act ignorant. 

The last remaining IR marriage bans were nullified only in 1967. Unfortunately, a lot of people still regard IR as taboo. I think things are much better in or near large metropolitan areas because of the chance to meet so many different types of people.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

Yikes, I'm glad NY is more progressive than that.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> The economy is already falling apart.. I don't know where you've been.



Jesus, you don't read posts correctly which is apparently why you think men are telling guys here to stalk bbw's behind shelves. No point in even arguing a point against someone so dense. And Steve, thanks for at least posting your views on this in an intelligent manner.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You have a good point. I just read an article last night that mentioned segregated proms in a town in Georgia. It's incomprehensible that people still have such backwards attitudes.
> 
> I live in Maryland. While my state is much more progressive than Louisiana, interracial dating is challenging. It's not always easy to find people who are willing to date across cultures. And yes, even up here, people do stare and act ignorant.
> 
> The last remaining IR marriage bans were nullified only in 1967. Unfortunately, a lot of people still regard IR as taboo. I think things are much better in or near large metropolitan areas because of the chance to meet so many different types of people.




yeah exactly. i love my state but i wouldnt want to live very far out from atlanta because in order to be comfortable i like to live around somewhat enlightened people anyway. i hate limitations.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yikes, I'm glad NY is more progressive than that.



i'm in NY often and it really isn't all that progressive in general. it just pretends to be. some places i've been to in the north are more southern than south. when i lived there for a time with one of my brothers i heard more racist stuff than i heard in an entire year in atlanta or in the part of alabama where i grew up. so go figure. i think the neighborhood has more bearing than the which state you live in there.


----------



## olwen (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> its true that ssbbws are plentiful in the south but what if he is looking for a teighlor or brie lookalike as he says. interacial dating can be a lil hard in places like louisiana and mississippi. its not so hard here in atlanta where i am. but i notice when i am out with a date who is different from me in some of the other cities down here it can get to be uncomfortable. what should he do in that situation?



It didn't even click in my head that he meant non-black ssbbw. You're right about the interracial dating. One of my cousins dated a white girl in high school and most of my family members flipped out. I was glad tho that my aunt - his mom - didn't care. She was always laid back like that. 



thatgirl08 said:


> Yikes, I'm glad NY is more progressive than that.



Not about everything, not always. There are plenty of towns upstate that just aren't diverse at all. I've experienced a kind of racism up there that I haven't in The City. I'm not so sure I would be comfortable living up there.


----------



## Captain Save (May 27, 2009)

My knowlege and experience with the south is limited; it begins to taper off at the point of finding it on a map. What I can say is that having grown up in the state of MI I learned that racism is an underground thing; no one runs around dressed like members of the bedsheet brigade, but it's there. It's in restaurants when IR couples receive the worst service available, when friends don't invite IR couples to their get-togethers, when the police pull your car over for 'probable cause' and there are no aftermarket mods to your plain jane 4-door sedan, just a passenger they think might be in danger.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Jesus, you don't read posts correctly which is apparently why you think men are telling guys here to stalk bbw's behind shelves. No point in even arguing a point against someone so dense. And Steve, thanks for at least posting your views on this in an intelligent manner.



You said good thing the economy doesn't suck or I'd have to shop at WalMart.. well, hell, you aren't reading posts either. I already said I shop at WalMart and then I commented that the economy already sucks, so how could it "begin to suck"? Who is the dense one in this situation? 



superodalisque said:


> i'm in NY often and it really isn't all that progressive in general. it just pretends to be. some places i've been to in the north are more southern than south. when i lived there for a time with one of my brothers i heard more racist stuff than i heard in an entire year in atlanta or in the part of alabama where i grew up. so go figure. i think the neighborhood has more bearing than the which state you live in there.





olwen said:


> Not about everything, not always. There are plenty of towns upstate that just aren't diverse at all. I've experienced a kind of racism up there that I haven't in The City. I'm not so sure I would be comfortable living up there.



You're both right. Interracial dating is not much of an issue where I live but other things are (gay rights, especially.) I live in suburbia hell, soo people aren't AS progressive as say, NYC.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Word.
> 
> Some of us go to Target.



Yeah......and my fat ass spends most of my Target time in the food aisles for some reason.........:blush:



katherine22 said:


> Go to an Overeater Anonymous meeting.



You win in this thread........... :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (May 28, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Word.
> 
> Some of us go to Target.


Powerpoint.

I tend to prefer Target, myself, also.

Then again, I'm not a SSBBW so this comment is kind of off topic for the thread.

-Rusty


----------



## nykspree8 (May 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> You said good thing the economy doesn't suck or I'd have to shop at WalMart.. well, hell, you aren't reading posts either. I already said I shop at WalMart and then I commented that the economy already sucks, so how could it "begin to suck"? Who is the dense one in this situation?





nykspree8 said:


> And I guess America is just a trashy place to be now a days since the economy forces the average American to shop at Wal-Mart for lower prices.




I said the economy doesn't suck? Well I guess I just don't understand my own words *shrug*.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 28, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> I said the economy doesn't suck? Well I guess I just don't understand my own words *shrug*.



I was referring to this.



nykspree8 said:


> Be glad we have Wal-Mart or you can imagine where the economy would be right now and then you would find yourself in the same trashy situation as a lot of us.


----------



## Tooz (May 28, 2009)

I'm kind of offended by the Wal*Mart thing, too. I just have this image of some creep spying on women puttering around the store, going about their business. I am so tired of this "WHERE ARE THE SSBBW IN THE WILD?" business...just fucking go out into the world. You will find some SOMEWHERE. Maybe Maine is weird, but I see at LEAST one SSBBW and several BBWs every time I go out. Hell, as I have said to some other people, there is one SSBBW and one SSBHM, both bigger than me, at the pharmacy where I get my prescription filled.

I guess it's offensive because it falls under the notion that BBW/SSBBW/etc. don't go to the same places as smaller people-- you have to go to certain locations (Wal*Mart, Dunkin' Donuts, whatever) to find them. I don't know about anyone else, but like Miss 585 said, you can find me out any number of places, including Wal*Mart. You can find me out having Margaritas or a beer with friends. You can find me pretending to booty dance for laughs at a club with a (gasp! skinny friend). You can find me swimming at the hotel pool down the road that charges 5 bucks for a day admission.

So, my advice for a "good" place to find fat chicks? THE WORLD.


----------



## Ash (May 28, 2009)

My super-fatty friend and I like to hang out in gay bars. 

Seriously.


----------



## Carrie (May 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I guess it's offensive because it falls under the notion that BBW/SSBBW/etc. don't go to the same places as smaller people-- you have to go to certain locations (Wal*Mart, Dunkin' Donuts, whatever) to find them. I don't know about anyone else, but like Miss 585 said, you can find me out any number of places, including Wal*Mart. You can find me out having Margaritas or a beer with friends. You can find me pretending to booty dance for laughs at a club with a (gasp! skinny friend). You can find me swimming at the hotel pool down the road that charges 5 bucks for a day admission.
> 
> So, my advice for a "good" place to find fat chicks? THE WORLD.


Thanks for this, Tooz. I've been trying to figure out why it was bugging me, too, but couldn't quite put my finger on it, but something clicked when I read this. It feels a little like ornithologists discussing where best to go for sightings of some exotic species of bird. We're people! We do normal people stuff, just go out about your business and you'll see us. 

And for everyone offended by the Walmart/Target thing, shut yer easily offended pieholes because obviously none of you have ever shopped at Rose's, the ultimate in Eastern shore trashy department stores, which is where I get all my household cleaning supplies. CHEAP. :batting:


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 28, 2009)

Carrie said:


> shut yer easily offended pieholes



I would, but my easily offended piehole has already been pounded shut by snarkalicious Mossything.


----------



## butch (May 28, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You have a good point. I just read an article last night that mentioned segregated proms in a town in Georgia. It's incomprehensible that people still have such backwards attitudes.
> 
> I live in Maryland. While my state is much more progressive than Louisiana, interracial dating is challenging. It's not always easy to find people who are willing to date across cultures. And yes, even up here, people do stare and act ignorant.
> 
> The last remaining IR marriage bans were nullified only in 1967. Unfortunately, a lot of people still regard IR as taboo. I think things are much better in or near large metropolitan areas because of the chance to meet so many different types of people.



As a white woman who in the past has dated men of color (and not just African Americans), I can't say that I found Maryland, the state I grew up in, as a place where interracial dating was so difficult (and I date this back to the late 80's when I went to prom with a man of color, btw).

The last man I dated, 10 years ago, was black, and honestly, the only problem we had was dissaproving stares from SOME black women. I completely understood their stares, and didn't let it affect our relationship. 

Here in DC, it seems like a sizable portion of the couples I see are interracial, of all different combinations, and its great. Move to DC, I say. I'll be happy to take you to the Metro system, where I see fat people all the damn time.


----------



## GordoNegro (May 28, 2009)

Clothing stores, malls, maybe trading smiles at the food court just to name a few, double parking outside a bbw club comes to mind too.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 28, 2009)

GordoNegro said:


> Clothing stores, malls, maybe trading smiles at the food court just to name a few, *double parking outside a bbw club* comes to mind too.



Nothing sexier than a guy who can't be bothered to actually go in the club and meet women but rather parks outside to chat them up as they leave. Sigh. What is this, curbside delivery?


----------



## nykspree8 (May 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I was referring to this.



Yeah...I was asking you to imagine where we would be WITHOUT Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is a backbone in this shitty economy, without it we'd be 10 times worse than where we are now, which is already bad enough.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 28, 2009)

olwen said:


> It didn't even click in my head that he meant non-black ssbbw. You're right about the interracial dating. One of my cousins dated a white girl in high school and most of my family members flipped out. I was glad tho that my aunt - his mom - didn't care. She was always laid back like that.



I didn't know he was talking about non-black ssbbw until Superodalisque said something.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I'm kind of offended by the Wal*Mart thing, too. I just have this image of some creep spying on women puttering around the store, going about their business. I am so tired of this "WHERE ARE THE SSBBW IN THE WILD?" business...just fucking go out into the world. You will find some SOMEWHERE. Maybe Maine is weird, but I see at LEAST one SSBBW and several BBWs every time I go out. Hell, as I have said to some other people, there is one SSBBW and one SSBHM, both bigger than me, at the pharmacy where I get my prescription filled.
> 
> I guess it's offensive because it falls under the notion that BBW/SSBBW/etc. don't go to the same places as smaller people-- you have to go to certain locations (Wal*Mart, Dunkin' Donuts, whatever) to find them. I don't know about anyone else, but like Miss 585 said, you can find me out any number of places, including Wal*Mart. You can find me out having Margaritas or a beer with friends. You can find me pretending to booty dance for laughs at a club with a (gasp! skinny friend). You can find me swimming at the hotel pool down the road that charges 5 bucks for a day admission.
> 
> So, my advice for a "good" place to find fat chicks? THE WORLD.



Right. This is a nicer way of saying what I was trying to say (yes, I still think Walmart is trashy.) 

You live in the southern US.. the fattest part of the fattest country in the world.. I can't imagine why you would be having trouble.

BBWs are not elusive creatures. I buy groceries, go to school, dance in clubs and watch movies in the theater just like everyone else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

I ate at IHOP tonight (kids eat free ) and lo and behold...there was a ssbbw at the table next to me.........


I

H

O

P


I just love breakfast.........though I had ribs tonight...they were good, too. :eat1:


That IHOP....it's not too far from Walmart.....I bet she had just came from there :lightbulb:


----------



## elle camino (May 28, 2009)

walmart is trashy. wait was anyone even disputing that, really? OWN IT. fun fact: i bought the hands-down sluttiest dress i own at walmart, from the junior miss section. 
i love that fucking dress.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 29, 2009)

America is trashy, period. At least that's what every other country in the world agrees with


----------



## CleverBomb (May 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


> So, my advice for a "good" place to find fat chicks? THE WORLD.



Exactly this. 

-Rusty


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 29, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Yeah...I was asking you to imagine where we would be WITHOUT Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is a backbone in this shitty economy, without it we'd be 10 times worse than where we are now, which is already bad enough.



Wal-Mart is part of the problem, nykspree ... most definitely not part of the solution.

Shitty wages, forcing employees to work part-time hours so that they can't collect benefits, lawsuits aplenty for associates who have been forced to work off the clock, horrifically unaffordable "health care" that they proudly advertise for their part-time associates (who can't afford the premiums for the very non cost-effective coverage that they get), a history of strong and unethical resistance to union organization, a history of moving into small towns and price-jacking just until they run all of the mom & pop operations out of business, etc etc blah blah blah.

What irks me the most is that here in Minnesota, a very large percentage of Wal-Mart "associates" (the term costs them nothing, but they treat their employees like indentured servants) are enrolled in MinnesotaCare, a state-funded healthcare program. The State has determined that Wal-Mart's health insurance is not cost-effective - it's less costly to enroll clients into a 100% state-funded HMO than to pay the premiums for the employer-sponsored healthcare plan. So here we have people working, many of them close to full time, yet qualifying for welfare. 

Having said that, I freely admit to the utter hypocrisy of shopping at Wal-Mart because the prices are lower. But I don't use the terms Wal-Mart management and benevolence together. They aren't the backbone of this country. They are in it for the profit, screw everyone else. Typical American capitalism at its best.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 29, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I feel Wal-Mart is good for the economy. When I see a new Wal-Mart open up, that means more jobs for unemployed people. Were mom and pop stores offering these people jobs? Were Mom and Pop offering them healthcare? Which I disagree with you on Wal-Mart health care b/c it is pretty affordable and not half bad. 

And working off the clock? That's a big no no. Managers never want somebody working off the clock, we tell everybody that from day one in orientation and don't know how much it is stressed beyond that. People are never forced to work off the clock, it's company policy and you can and will be fired for it. No assistant manager making 50k or more a year would risk their job, especially now, to force someone to work off the clock. It has never happened in my store and I can't imagine it happening anywhere else. 

Mom and Pop stores fall under because they don't provide what their customers want. It's easy to stay in business and compete against Wal-Mart, you just have to find your niche. Wal-Mart can't possibly provide everything everyone wants. If you are a mediocre business person and can't adapt to the ever changing fast paced business world then yeah you're going to go under trying to compete against Wal-Mart, Best Buy, or whatever other giant you're competing with in your respective industry. A lot of people accuse Wal-Mart of being the reason so many mom and pop stores go under, and yeah it might be true in some cases, but not all.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 30, 2009)

You're like the only one besides Walmart that thinks they're GOOD for an economy. I mean, seriously, big corporations that eliminate all competition are a no-no. Did you take Eco 101?


----------



## James (May 30, 2009)

mimimum wage job creation in ethically bankrupt superstores doesn't seem like a great thing for america to me. When you look at walmart, you are looking at the embodiment of the power of capital combined with a complete disregard for workers, the environment, health and the community. People might say such institutions are considered a 'good thing' because they enable people to exist on a poverty wage... I'd say that companies like walmart are the reason why people are living in poverty in the first place.

but anyways.... I kind of feel like I'm getting hyde parky here... which is probably quite innapropriate for this thread... 

back to the topic at hand. SSBBWs are all around. In shops, malls, markets, restaurants, parks and a million other places....by being in America you are already in the right place..! It might be simpler to think of places to avoid looking? i.e. places with awful seating or anti-fat prejudice...


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, Walmart doesn't exactly pay a living wage. Try getting an apartment, car, college, etc. making $7.15 (in NY) an hour. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Tooz (May 30, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I feel Wal-Mart is good for the economy. When I see a new Wal-Mart open up, that means more jobs for unemployed people. Were mom and pop stores offering these people jobs? Were Mom and Pop offering them healthcare? Which I disagree with you on Wal-Mart health care b/c it is pretty affordable and not half bad.
> 
> And working off the clock? That's a big no no. Managers never want somebody working off the clock, we tell everybody that from day one in orientation and don't know how much it is stressed beyond that. People are never forced to work off the clock, it's company policy and you can and will be fired for it. No assistant manager making 50k or more a year would risk their job, especially now, to force someone to work off the clock. It has never happened in my store and I can't imagine it happening anywhere else.
> 
> Mom and Pop stores fall under because they don't provide what their customers want. It's easy to stay in business and compete against Wal-Mart, you just have to find your niche. Wal-Mart can't possibly provide everything everyone wants. If you are a mediocre business person and can't adapt to the ever changing fast paced business world then yeah you're going to go under trying to compete against Wal-Mart, Best Buy, or whatever other giant you're competing with in your respective industry. A lot of people accuse Wal-Mart of being the reason so many mom and pop stores go under, and yeah it might be true in some cases, but not all.



lol. Just lol. Wal*Mart produces a whole slew of working poor. Read Nickel and Dimed, or did training tell you to watch out for that book? Heh, they did when I worked there.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 30, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> You're like the only one besides Walmart that thinks they're GOOD for an economy. I mean, seriously, big corporations that eliminate all competition are a no-no. Did you take Eco 101?



Ultimately, giant corporations are a double edged sword. They are both good and bad for the economy. Trust me, as a business major I know this, so don't try to belittle my intelligence over a topic I more than likely know much more than you about  As far as the people earning minimum wage at Wal-Mart, heh. They weren't enlisted and forced to work at Wal-Mart, they made the choice themselves, and I guess it was a better opportunity for them than what they had available or they would not be there, right?


----------



## Captain Save (May 30, 2009)

Mr. Burns! It's good to have you back!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I already said I shop at Walmart too. I think it's trashy because the stuff they sell is extremely cheap quality hence the low prices. Plus, most Walmarts are disgustingly dirty and falling apart and some of the trashiest people I know go there.
> 
> The economy is already falling apart.. I don't know where you've been.



That's not exactly true. There are lots of things you can purchase at Walmart that are just as good as anyplace else. My favorite 22 oz. restaurant glasses for example cost $3.75 - $4.00 everyplace else but at walmart they're $0.97. I buy my underwear from Walmart, T-shirts, etc. Same quality you would get just about anyplace else. Trendy items you would wear for a season and then toss next year when you're in the mood for something new. Walmart serves the same purpose as any other retail conglomerate.

Of course their customer service leaves much to be desired. I bought a coffee machine from them for $20 which I loved. I broke the carafe and they don't sell replacements. Calls aren't returned and I get form letters in response to my email inquiries. A replacement carafe will probably cost the same as what I paid for the machine. Better to just splurge on a good machine where you know you can contact the manufacturer. Meanwhile I'm bitter without my morning brew. 

You know I used to hate corporate whores like Walmart and Starbucks and other places that spring up like measles all across the country destroying its fabric. Of late though I'm learning that there are much bigger monsters out there to snarl at than the places the give the people what they want for cheap. In this economy I'm forced to shut up and stop complaining. And nope, I'm not trashy. Well, at least in that respect.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Ultimately, giant corporations are a double edged sword. They are both good and bad for the economy. Trust me, as a business major I know this, so don't try to belittle my intelligence over a topic I more than likely know much more than you about  As far as the people earning minimum wage at Wal-Mart, heh. They weren't enlisted and forced to work at Wal-Mart, they made the choice themselves, and I guess it was a better opportunity for them than what they had available or they would not be there, right?



I'm beginning to lean towards the idea that any place that offers jobs to the community is a good thing. When a store like Target, Walmart or Ikea make plans to open a store in some town I, the personal *I*, see it as a good thing. Places like that bring jobs, pay taxes, bring in revenue - it's as good for the economic landscape as any auto manufacturing plant does elsewhere. The people who can make six figures are already doing so elsewhere. If they're not, the existence of a place like Walmart will neither hurt nor improve their chances but it will employ hundreds of others who had nothing before. Those folks couldn't afford to shop at the local mom and pop. These quaint little shops employed one, maybe three people tops while Walmart employs 1000 and pays them more in the long run. The economic landscape is changing with the people once again as it is known to do historically. We can whine about it or adapt.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2009)

Oh yeah that's right! The original topic.  It depends n teh age bracket. When I was younger I loved to go to the Mall. The mall is a great place to wscope out young SSBBWs. Also try bowling alleys, movie theaters, fairs, wrestling matches, and outdoor festivals. I did a lot of that stuff and was usually the fattest person there. FA's NEVER went to those things, or at least any that were noticeable. Too busy looing for me at McDonalds perhaps? 

Now that I'm older I don't get around all that much any more. I work too hard to loll around too much. There are groceries to buy, dogs to get groomed, cars to get inspected, papers to file and packages to mail back at the local post office. Those are the places you should go to spot an older SSBBW. We work our asses off. Walmart, Taget, Home Depot - that's where we be. Poetry readings, craft fairs, conventions, the impound, prison visitation. We rarely leave the house unless it's something good or something bad.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> outdoor festivals.



Heck, yes! The absolute, ultimate, best place to ogle BBW's is a Renaissance Fair! And if you're near a college campus, there's probably a chapter of the Society for Creative Anachronism in the offing: _check it out_.:smitten:


----------



## cardeezee1 (May 30, 2009)

Wow yall gave me so much food for thought that i think my head gotten bigger.Tanks to you all and keep those tisps coming.Oh and loved the tip about shreveport spots.....im on my way to getting my ssbbw and soon as I do ima have her register here.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 30, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I feel Wal-Mart is good for the economy. When I see a new Wal-Mart open up, that means more jobs for unemployed people. Were mom and pop stores offering these people jobs? Were Mom and Pop offering them healthcare? Which I disagree with you on Wal-Mart health care b/c it is pretty affordable and not half bad.



Someone had better tell that to Susan Chambers, Wal-Mart Executive VP for benefits, who wrote in a since-published internal memo: [O]ur critics are correct in some of their observations. Specifically, our coverage is expensive for low-income families, and Wal-Mart has a significant percentage of associates and their children on public assistance. [Susan Chambers Memo to the Wal-Mart Board of Directors, http://walmartwatch.com/memo; New York Times, 10/26/05]




> And working off the clock? That's a big no no. Managers never want somebody working off the clock, we tell everybody that from day one in orientation and don't know how much it is stressed beyond that. People are never forced to work off the clock, it's company policy and you can and will be fired for it. No assistant manager making 50k or more a year would risk their job, especially now, to force someone to work off the clock. It has never happened in my store and I can't imagine it happening anywhere else.



Walmart has actually settled in dozens of class-action lawsuits and has agreed to pay $640 million to employees who claimed that they were forced to work off the clock. How could you not know that?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Someone had better tell that to Susan Chambers, Wal-Mart Executive VP for benefits, who wrote in a since-published internal memo: [O]ur critics are correct in some of their observations. Specifically, our coverage is expensive for low-income families, and Wal-Mart has a significant percentage of associates and their children on public assistance. [Susan Chambers Memo to the Wal-Mart Board of Directors, http://walmartwatch.com/memo; New York Times, 10/26/05]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing about these class action law suits is that a lot of times it doesn't mean anything. Sometimes it just means that settling is much more cost effective than being dragged through court and having their records rifled through, possibly uncovering much seedier dealings. A lot of the things Walmart is being accused of are the same things these mom and pop stores do. Jobs in general suck. There isn't an employer anywhere who wont seize an advantage if they perceive one exists. What really pisses me off about Walmart is that they won't allow unions. It just makes them look so underhanded. I will say though that a friend of mine works there and interim became disabled to the point where she's practicaly useless. They found something for her to do but got sick of her (I don't blame them) and tried to get rid of her with some bogus claim. She was able to get her job back though with a good old fashioned paper trail and it cost her practically nothing.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 30, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Ultimately, giant corporations are a double edged sword. They are both good and bad for the economy. Trust me, as a business major I know this, so don't try to belittle my intelligence over a topic I more than likely know much more than you about  As far as the people earning minimum wage at Wal-Mart, heh. They weren't enlisted and forced to work at Wal-Mart, they made the choice themselves, and I guess it was a better opportunity for them than what they had available or they would not be there, right?



Somehow, I'm not surprised you're a Walmart employee. You fight the bill _perfectly._


----------



## g-squared (May 30, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Somehow, I'm not surprised you're a Walmart employee. You fight the bill _perfectly._



And i bet the bill didn't even fight back.


----------



## Observer (May 30, 2009)

> ...and you fit the bill perfectly



Statements such as the above verge on the border of personal attack. Some warnings have already been issued by PM. 

Public warning: Let's keep it nice here or we'll be handing out infractions!


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 31, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> The thing about these class action law suits is that a lot of times it doesn't mean anything. Sometimes it just means that settling is much more cost effective than being dragged through court and having their records rifled through, possibly uncovering much seedier dealings. A lot of the things Walmart is being accused of are the same things these mom and pop stores do. Jobs in general suck. There isn't an employer anywhere who wont seize an advantage if they perceive one exists. What really pisses me off about Walmart is that they won't allow unions. It just makes them look so underhanded. I will say though that a friend of mine works there and interim became disabled to the point where she's practicaly useless. They found something for her to do but got sick of her (I don't blame them) and tried to get rid of her with some bogus claim. She was able to get her job back though with a good old fashioned paper trail and it cost her practically nothing.




I'd be more apt to believe this if not for Wal-Mart's extensive history of aggressively defending lawsuits, even when it would be less costly to settle. 

I do agree that mom and pop likely exploits their workers, too.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 1, 2009)

how is this even relevant to the FA/FFA forum at this point?

this looks exactly like hyde park material


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 2, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> how is this even relevant to the FA/FFA forum at this point?



I can't even remember where or why this thread got de-railed @[email protected]


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> how is this even relevant to the FA/FFA forum at this point?
> 
> this looks exactly like hyde park material





nykspree8 said:


> I can't even remember where or why this thread got de-railed @[email protected]



Hey what are you guys crying about? This is Dimensions. You start a discussion about Cheerios and it segways into an argument over wheat fields in Kentucky. Relax, the fire is out.


----------



## Victim (Jun 3, 2009)

Guys, the answer is staring you right in the face. You want a partner that likes or at least tolerates some of the same things you do, so just go out and do what you like to do anyway. You'll meet someone, and when you do, you'll already have more in common than the tenuous FA/BBW connection. 

You might have to be a little more outgoing though. If you like to stay at home on the computer all day or read, then go to the library and do it there. If you watch TV go find some fan groups for your favorite shows and hang out there. Like video games? Go to LAN parties. Like music? Go to concerts in small venues. THEN you can go to wally world and buy albums (well, unless you're a Green Day fan like me, then go to Target.)


I met Theresa at a Brit themed sci-fi/media convention because I was there doing what I liked to do anyway. A few years later we both wound up on the committee of that con too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2009)

I passed by IHOP today.....and saw a fat woman walking in. It's another sign, I tell you........


----------



## butch (Jun 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I passed by IHOP today.....and saw a fat woman walking in. It's another sign, I tell you........



Hmm, I was a fattie in IHOP the other evening. Had a scrumptious omlette, too. Didn't see others of my type, but had two small children approach me, so perhaps they are FAs in training?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 3, 2009)

You'll never see this fatty in IHOP. I'm scared of the place. I've never eaten there but have had two friends who have gotten food poisioning there on seperate occasions. No thanks!


----------



## William (Jun 3, 2009)

Traitor!!!

William 




Carrie said:


> Word.
> 
> Some of us go to Target.


----------



## William (Jun 3, 2009)

Well 

Soon Hummer SUVs will be coming from China!!


William


What the hell is the world coming to? ---- Buford T. Justice 




thatgirl08 said:


> Wal-Mart sells more than just food. Most of everything else comes from China, India, Korea, etc. The food mostly does not come from within the US, plently of it is shipped from other countries. This outsourcing is what allows WalMart to be so fucking cheap.
> 
> Answers were given, and since we're on a discussion board, I decided to discuss the answers, simple as that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> You'll never see this fatty in IHOP. I'm scared of the place. I've never eaten there but have had two friends who have gotten food poisioning there on seperate occasions. No thanks!



Stop trying to disspell my theory before I send you something I bought from Walmart....


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stop trying to disspell my theory before I send you something I bought from Walmart....



Fate worse than death!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it that hard to believe that there would be fat women at IHOP?


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 6, 2009)

butch said:


> As a white woman who in the past has dated men of color (and not just African Americans), I can't say that I found Maryland, the state I grew up in, as a place where interracial dating was so difficult (and I date this back to the late 80's when I went to prom with a man of color, btw).
> 
> The last man I dated, 10 years ago, was black, and honestly, the only problem we had was dissaproving stares from SOME black women. I completely understood their stares, and didn't let it affect our relationship.
> 
> Here in DC, it seems like a sizable portion of the couples I see are interracial, of all different combinations, and its great. Move to DC, I say. I'll be happy to take you to the Metro system, where I see fat people all the damn time.




This is an odd thread... Walmart and Interracial dating...

Living in DC and being a white guy who likes ... well, women (Any color is fine really) I have never seen much issue here. I dated a balck girl for a while and the only time something came up was a black guy asked my gf why she wouldn't give him a chance but she would date a "white bot". She said it had nothing to do with my race and everything to do with me "not being a jack ass"...

As far as walmart goes I dont' shop there because I don't even know where on is near here. The times I have been there I didn't care for the experince mostly because the store was dirty. I do love the Target on Route 1 though..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^Did you take any of your dates to IHOP, braindeadhead? 

Better yet, did you MEET any of your dates there?

Inquiring minds want to know......


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 6, 2009)

Oddly enough its been awhile since I've been to an IHOP...

There is on near where I work but I just don't stop there much...I always liked the Orginal Pancake House better anyways...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

braindeadhead said:


> Oddly enough its been awhile since I've been to an IHOP...
> 
> There is on near where I work but I just don't stop there much...I always liked the Orginal Pancake House better anyways...




Do you see lots of SSBBWs in there? Or how about just fatties in general.....


It's the pancakes I say....the pancakes........


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 6, 2009)

Its all about the pancakes... I meet people where ever I go..

I never really understood the idea of trying to pick a place to go meet someone.. people are everywhere and all it takes to meet them is the word "hi"


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

braindeadhead said:


> Its all about the pancakes... I meet people where ever I go..
> 
> I never really understood the idea of trying to pick a place to go meet someone.. people are everywhere and all it takes to meet them is the word "hi"



That's just crazy enough to work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

Saying hi across a stack of pancakes is the ultimate pleasure.....


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 6, 2009)

You know, if someone sat down across from me at my table and said, "Hi, I see you've ordered the pancakes..." I would be slightly... puzzled. 

-Rusty
(but I know what you meant, and it is quite sweet.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

I think everyone should post pics of big....pancakes.....as way of saying hi to each other...:wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 6, 2009)

Especially if i was at Wal-Mart




CleverBomb said:


> You know, if someone sat down across from me at my table and said, "Hi, I see you've ordered the pancakes..." I would be slightly... puzzled.
> 
> -Rusty
> (but I know what you meant, and it is quite sweet.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

Walmart pancakes are cheap and crappy.....I never eat their pancakes....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to say...I don't like pancakes...at all. Perhaps once or even twice a year I'll get a craving, and I'll want a tack. But it's a rarity. Chances of finding me at IHOP are slim to none, unless it's late and there's nothing else open.


----------



## shazz2602 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ben from England said:


> Step 1: Deep fry some fried bacon
> Step 2: Buy a fishing rod
> Step 3: Attach deep fried fried bacon to fishing rod hook.
> Step 4: Go find a good spot in a supermarket (avoid the produce section. They don't go there). Cast out.
> ...


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 6, 2009)

I pretty sure if anyone was goofy enough to actually cast a bacon loaded fishing rod in a grocery store it would lead to an encounter of the undesirable kind with store security. :doh:

Regarding IHOP, the only one within 50 miles or more in my area closes at 11pm during the week,  and stays open 24 hrs from Friday to Sunday night. It's also the only 24 hr restaurant in the area during that time frame, so it's full of drunks and rowdy clubgoers during that time.  If I get a craving for pancakes swimming in butter and syrup, I have to schedule it accordingly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have to say...I don't like pancakes...at all. Perhaps once or even twice a year I'll get a craving, and I'll want a tack. But it's a rarity. Chances of finding me at IHOP are slim to none, unless it's late and there's nothing else open.



I remember you telling me how much you enjoyed those butterscotch pancakes I told you about.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, that was one of my two times per year.  lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't like pancakes either.. or most breakfast food really.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't like pancakes either.. or most breakfast food really.




You....stop it 



I H O P


Who is with me? 


ANYONE?????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes, that was one of my two times per year.  lol




It was so worth it though, I know  


Did you try the butter pecan syrup at one of those bi-annual outings, by chance?


----------



## bob14599 (Jun 7, 2009)

are there any here im single looking for a bbw sorry if this is in the wrong section


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2009)

No, I can't say I did. lol When I want pancakes, I generally eat them at home.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You....stop it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ME!!! I'll take you to IHOP!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2009)

Reckon the only ones around there are killer angels.


----------



## butch (Jun 8, 2009)

braindeadhead said:


> This is an odd thread... Walmart and Interracial dating...
> 
> Living in DC and being a white guy who likes ... well, women (Any color is fine really) I have never seen much issue here. I dated a balck girl for a while and the only time something came up was a black guy asked my gf why she wouldn't give him a chance but she would date a "white bot". She said it had nothing to do with my race and everything to do with me "not being a jack ass"...
> 
> As far as walmart goes I dont' shop there because I don't even know where on is near here. The times I have been there I didn't care for the experince mostly because the store was dirty. I do love the Target on Route 1 though..



If I'm thinking of the same Target on Route 1 near Reagan National Airport, then hey, how funny, there is an IHOP in that shopping center.

In general, the Targets are much more pervasive in the DC area anyway, so the discerning (SS)BBW spotter should just camp out there, anyway.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm taking notes, IHOP, Walmart, Target, LOL 
Just not enough places please post more! 
Thanks


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 8, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> I'm taking notes, IHOP, Walmart, Target, LOL
> Just not enough places please post more!
> Thanks



ANY shoe store; trust me on this. Shoe stores are problematical, however: the larger stores attract more customers, but they are also more likely to separate men's and women's shoes, which makes your approach more difficult. You COULD try asking her if she thinks you'd look good in a strappy sandal with a four-inch heel, but it never worked well for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> ME!!! I'll take you to IHOP!




Didn't you know what you're my hero? :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Didn't you know what you're my hero? :wubu:



*Any room for a Sidekick    

And when you are done with the Snack at IHOP - I'd take you to that Main Course here*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Any room for a Sidekick
> 
> And when you are done with the Snack at IHOP - I'd take you to that Main Course here*



Lol, you must have remembered that from the meet up thread  :bow:

IHOP is just down the block from there, too :batting:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, you must have remembered that from the meet up thread  :bow:
> 
> IHOP is just down the block from there, too :batting:



*Yes I remembered - I could never pull one over on you - Research and Reconnaisance- the main tools of any FA/FFA*  :bow:


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG lolololololol!!!!Man I see here theres allotta jokesters here.Lol i swear yall make me laugh so hard and im glad to see you all respond.Thanks for all these tips too.Lol im into all races of ssbbw but im just a fan of the pear shaped ones like brie brown,jenni,asshley,super pear from mercedesbbw,pear bottom of mercedesbbw,jeri carmichael etc.Teighlor is the ultimate one Ive seen so far and boy i wish she would let me take here out one day!Im guessing by now shes married though...just my luck i bet.See the thing with me is Im not tryna scope out a camping site then pounce out on a ssbbw lol.I just wanna find most spot where i can go take my time shopping or eating or just browsing the place and hopefully baaam...a big ssbbw pear shaped woman catches my eye.Then I simply would most likely smile and wave.If we are attracted to each other most likely we would keep making eye contact.lol if not I would probly just ask her something referring to the store to spark up a friendly conversation.Im into alotta stuff too skateboarding,pool,bowling,online mmorpg gaming,cards,board games etc.So for a big guy i can do alot but im also a work addict.Everytime i get a job i get full-time and be at work mostly so i dont have time to get out much.But when i do i remember spots ive seen ssbbw before.Keep them tips coming ppl and thanks again for posting.I like the pancake stuff yall got going by the way lol.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 9, 2009)

dang i wrote a big message and posted it why its not in there lol?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 9, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> dang i wrote a big message and posted it why its not in there lol?



I can see it!


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 9, 2009)

oh lol yeah i guess it didnt come till after i posted again


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 9, 2009)

Cardeezee....do you like IHOP? :batting:


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 9, 2009)

i love pancakes and hmmm i havent been since i was a kid...i bet allot has changed there lol.Who wants to go with me to IHOP?lol


----------



## olwen (Jun 9, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> OMG lolololololol!!!!Man I see here theres allotta jokesters here.Lol i swear yall make me laugh so hard and im glad to see you all respond.Thanks for all these tips too.Lol im into all races of ssbbw but im just a fan of the pear shaped ones like brie brown,jenni,asshley,super pear from mercedesbbw,pear bottom of mercedesbbw,jeri carmichael etc.Teighlor is the ultimate one Ive seen so far and boy i wish she would let me take here out one day!Im guessing by now shes married though...just my luck i bet.See the thing with me is Im not tryna scope out a camping site then pounce out on a ssbbw lol.I just wanna find most spot where i can go take my time shopping or eating or just browsing the place and hopefully baaam...a big ssbbw pear shaped woman catches my eye.Then I simply would most likely smile and wave.If we are attracted to each other most likely we would keep making eye contact.lol if not I would probly just ask her something referring to the store to spark up a friendly conversation.Im into alotta stuff too skateboarding,pool,bowling,online mmorpg gaming,cards,board games etc.So for a big guy i can do alot but im also a work addict.Everytime i get a job i get full-time and be at work mostly so i dont have time to get out much.But when i do i remember spots ive seen ssbbw before.Keep them tips coming ppl and thanks again for posting.I like the pancake stuff yall got going by the way lol.



Oh, you were referencing those women because of their shape. I'm glad you explained that. I wouldn't have known otherwise since I don't frequent the paysite board. I have no idea who some of these women are actually, let alone what they look like.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cardeezee....do you like IHOP? :batting:



*
But... what about our reservations to "CornerStone"    
I guess it's Ok-as long as it doesn't spoil your appettite....
Darn you- "IHOP Pancakes" 
*


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 9, 2009)

lol yeah I like all races of ssbbw just im really attracted to other races of ssbbw because lol im use to seeing big women in my race so im very fascinated that other types have them too.Lol let me find a caucasian women like teighlor and i might fall head over heels lol.Far as I see it Teighlor is the Queen of SSBBW pear shaper for caucasian and Superpear on mercedesbbw is the queen SSBBW for my race.LoL ive never seen a indian pear shaped bbw so im waiting to see that lol.oh and if u wanna know who these women are im sure you can find pics some where on this site.Gosh they gorgeous too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> But... what about our reservations to "CornerStone"
> I guess it's Ok-as long as it doesn't spoil your appettite....
> Darn you- "IHOP Pancakes"
> *




Lol, actually the next meet up is going to be at a place called Asiana- big buffets


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Big buffets huh? im down lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 10, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Big buffets huh? im down lol



*Big Buffets ?*
*Gorgeous BBW nearby?*
*Concentrating on Food Etiquette? *








_*
Cardeezee1: "Can you Handle the Big Buffets & BBW?" - signed Jack
*_


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Big Buffets ?*
> *Gorgeous BBW nearby?*
> *Concentrating on Food Etiquette? *
> 
> ...


lol its gonna be tough but when im around good food and my fav type ssbbw pass by...the food is considered nothing at that point lolololol.Yeah i can handle both though bro lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2009)

I saw SSBBW on Twitter....




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 10, 2009)

whats that?


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I saw SSBBW on Twitter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
No Cheating GEF 
Now,You have to grant Cardeezee1 a "Magical" wish with that amazing Wand of yours and make a Bus Load of BBW appear at his hometown Or Magically Transport him to "Asiana"  ....

Seriously though - Cardeezee- if you want to meet BBW - you need to go the upcoming Dims Bash in Florida this month 
*


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 11, 2009)

lol only way that happping is if my ucle that stay there send me a ticket lol.Plus im just starting over here in shreveport so im not settled yet lol.Lol kinda miss that good ol Houston Texas.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2009)

Houston is on Twitter......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 11, 2009)

whats twitter lol?


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 11, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Nothing sexier than a guy who can't be bothered to actually go in the club and meet women but rather parks outside to chat them up as they leave. Sigh. What is this, curbside delivery?



Lol good point, just figured its a good way to avoid the meat-market stigmas that some clubs tend to have.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 11, 2009)

well anyway where the ssbbw women at I found mostly at walmart and buffets.Today I saw 6 pearshaped ssbws 2 at buffets 4 at wal-mart.lol today was suppose to be my lucky day because one was makeing eye contact with me real hard and gosh i wanted her bad but the only problem was....I went out with my grandparents to help them shop so i couldnt break off to go talk to her lol.Lol what a day huh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2009)

I got your grandparents on my Twitter......


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> well anyway where the ssbbw women at I found mostly at walmart and buffets.Today I saw 6 pearshaped ssbws 2 at buffets 4 at wal-mart.lol today was suppose to be my lucky day because one was makeing eye contact with me real hard and gosh i wanted her bad but the only problem was....I went out with my grandparents to help them shop so i couldnt break off to go talk to her lol.Lol what a day huh!



Cardeezee1: This is your field of dreams.....
Do more good deeds for your grandparents and the SSBBWs will come.... :bow:


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 12, 2009)

omg the twitter things killing me!lol what that mean?oh and yeah i help them out allot but lol if i go anywhere with them i have to stay close to help them.lol I once walked off to get some to eat and my granny found a spot on soda cases and cuddled up on it!lol so cant let stuff like that happen.I bet when i go out on my own lol the ssbbws hide lololol.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 12, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> ANY shoe store; trust me on this.



Sounds like Boomhauer!


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 12, 2009)

omg what yall talking about now lol im lost


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 13, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> Anyone able to answer the same question for Israel????????
> ....No.... ?????



I was going to send you an introduction to a friend of mine who was doing a year of rabbinical instruction in Jerusalem, but she just got back to the US! She's not single, but she is a wonderful fat chick, and somebody I met through size acceptance events. So, I don't know what the moral of the story is, except maybe look for some nice US fat imports?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> omg what yall talking about now lol im lost




Welcome to my world.....just go with the flow


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 13, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> omg what yall talking about now lol im lost



You and me both. Fortunately for us, Wikipedia knows all. According to that oracle, Twitter is a social networking system: imagine a Facebook that allows users to read each other's messages. So if we joined and subscribed to GEF's page, we would receive every message she sent through Twitter and probably advance our education considerably. Boomhauer is a character on the cartoon series "King of the Hill", but I'm not sure what he has to do with shoe stores.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 14, 2009)

lol thanks for clearing all that up lol.I wanna try that twiter stuff to.how i get started?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> lol thanks for clearing all that up lol.I wanna try that twiter stuff to.how i get started?



Ask your grandparents how to get on their Twitter.........


----------



## olwen (Jun 14, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You and me both. Fortunately for us, Wikipedia knows all. According to that oracle, Twitter is a social networking system: imagine a Facebook that allows users to read each other's messages. So if we joined and subscribed to GEF's page, we would receive every message she sent through Twitter and probably advance our education considerably. Boomhauer is a character on the cartoon series "King of the Hill", but I'm not sure what he has to do with shoe stores.



Cause there was an episode where he tries to teach Bobby Hill how to pick up chicks and they went to a shoe store in the mall where he proceeded to hit on every woman he saw - and kept getting shot down till one eventually said yes. Bobby realizes Boomhauer's secret way to pick up women is really sad and stupid and that he should just be himself if he wants to have another girlfriend again. I love that show.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 18, 2009)

hey everyone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> hey everyone



Hey........get off my Twitter unless I invite you..........


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jun 21, 2009)

lolololol i didnt know my bad.lololooololol.....


----------

